# My Dp experiance.



## Aslin (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey people. I have had DP (im almost 100% sure i have it) for about 3 weeks now. it's the usual drug induced story, panic attack after smoking cannabis, woke up the day after and symptoms gradually began to show themselves.

The main problem i think is i'm extremely worried that it's getting worse. I was told buy the docter when i returned to the hospital for a checkup that the feelings were what was left of the cannabis in my system and anxiety.

It's been 3 weeks now and my symptoms just keep getting worse. I'm really quite depressed at the moment and cant do normal things without thinking stupid thoughts about the world and existance and feeling like i'm completely out of place etc..

I just want to know if the symptoms do actually get worse? or is it just my worrying that is blowing it all up? how long will this last for?

Please help. I'ts getting quite unbearable.

Thanks.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

The anxiety and associated fear makes the symptoms seem much worse. The fear of going crazy, the fear of never feeling normal again, the fear of everything seeming so foreign.

My panic attacks and anxiety made my dp/dr symptoms seem much worse. Once I was able to reduce my anxieties and eliminate my panic attacks, it was all much more bearable.

Don't be afraid of it getting worse...it doesn't just get better overnight (frustrating seeing as it can seem to start overnight)...accept that you will have some days where you feel ok and other days you slide right back down. Take it all one step at a time.

Things can return to "normal"...they can and will get better and easier to deal with.

All the best.


----------



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Trying Cannabis caused my DP - it's taken 6 months but I am finally better. For me, the thing that really put me on the road to recovery, was to ignore my mind telling me that I was going insane, that I was getting worse, and that the world didn't mean anything. You have plenty of time to worry about what life really means when you get better and it'll seem much less scary then. I know it's hard to ignore these thoughts but once you learn not to worry about it so much you will begin to get better. A technique I use is to:

1. Figure out which thought is worrying you the most.
2. Write down, on a scale of 1 - 10 how much you believe in the thought.
3. Write down any evidence which proves the thought.
4. Write down any evidence that disproves the thought.
5. Work out how rational the thought really is.


----------

